# What do your horse(s) look like.



## thefarmerswife

I'm very nosey :baby04: So I thought it would be fun to look at other people's horses. Because if every one just post a picture here and there no one can just go and look at them. So I'll go first. This is Berry Wonderful my 4yr old Haflinger gelding. 
Farm Gal


----------



## bergere

Nothing will get me down! Sat on and walked a bit on Dyfra, yesterday! First time in awhile.



























Me walking Ella a month ago.









And of course Maggie









Her daughter Theia









Dyfra's head shot during a sunset


----------



## DixyDoodle

Here's my newest family member, Annie. She's a 15-year old Shetland/mini cross. Not a very good pic, looks like she has an awesomely large roman nose which she really does not, but:










And Quetzel my 10 year old donkey, Ted the welsh/hackney yearling, and JoJo my 18-year old quarter horse:










And last but not least, my barn hand, who was 3 in the pic, is 6 now:










DD


----------



## Wisconsin Lisa

I can't post them from here because I'm at work, but I do have a website- www.itsmysite.com/twooaksfarm Hope it's ok to post that here.


----------



## DixyDoodle

Bergere, your Fjord mare is awesome!  

I would looooove to own a Fjord; sadly, in my area, they are $$$$$$$$$! Even unbroke ones go for $2000. Getting a road-safe one would probably cost me more than my car did! 

Oh well, maybe someday.......

Love all the pics! I hope everyone posts their horses, I would love to see them too.

DD


----------



## thefarmerswife

oh, Such Pretty horses.


----------



## SFM in KY

We have several different "types" ... now all more or less under the general label of "sportpony" ... but everything from purebred Welsh and Connemara to "smallish" warmblood crosses.

My website is

http://www.stallionstation.com/kaleidoscopefarm


----------



## bergere

Thanks DD,, my fjord mare really is a sweet heart. 
Keep an eye out, sometimes there are very nice fjord for sale for good prices.
Your ponies and donkey all look really nice. Well taken care of. Love your donkey's ears!
Your barn hand is quite adorable.

SFM.. your ponies are out standing as always. Have a very good sport pony progam going there. :dance:

Lisa, those are some very pretty Quarter horses.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Emer, my foundation TB broodmare (yes, she's a cribber)










Her now 3 year old filly by SFM's Windwalker:










Her now 2 year old filly by SFM's Windwalker:










Chloe, TB mare aka The Problem Child:










Chloe BEING a problem child-










My silly old (27) Morab gelding, Star:










Puzzle, SFM's Hanoverian Sport Horse I have on foalshare:


----------



## moosemaniac

Ah Stacy, you can send me one of those paints via UPS right?

Ruth


----------



## Lisa in WA

2 year old Lucy (Percheron/TB) :










2 year old Obie (Clydesdale/TB):










My daughter and her POA, TippyCanoe:










My daughter and her mustang pony, Sage:










My beloved 27 year old, Ashton and his dearly departed buddy, Bucky:










I don't have a picture of my pesky Pint, Mingus! Gotta take one...


----------



## Lisa in WA

Kate, HP looks great!
Here is my goofy Paint, Mingus. He looks small in the picture, but he is 16.1H.
That's his oft abused fly mask in the background. He loses everything!


----------



## kwooten

well now I'm in a quandry ... I had cleared a space for Obie ... then he was gone on to some other girl (harrummmppphhhh) ... well, I guess you can just send Mingus instead  He's adorable. (and clean !!!)


----------



## titansrunfarm

Sorry, not having any luck posting pics here, but you can see the "Ladies and Gentleman" at this link, no need to log in, just click the pic.


http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slidesh...ans_enabled=true&conn_speed=1&mode=fromshare&


----------



## Lisa in WA

kwooten said:


> well now I'm in a quandry ... I had cleared a space for Obie ... then he was gone on to some other girl (harrummmppphhhh) ... well, I guess you can just send Mingus instead  He's adorable. (and clean !!!)


His cleanness is an illusion. You woudn't want Mingus. He is the original Dennis The Menace horse. He can take automatic waterers apart in seconds flat for the sheer pleasure of flooding barns, he steals things and buries them, he's always up to no good. But I've raised him since he was born and he's my bad boy. He's fun to ride too. He snorts, prances, arches his neck and gives the impression that he's always about to explode, but it's an act. I think he does it to make me look like a really great rider. He is really a Momma's boy.


----------



## bergere

Lots of very nice looking reallyyyy tall horses!


----------



## titansrunfarm

It is so neat to see everyone's equine, I love the donkeys, esp. the darker colored ones for some reason.
LisaInN.Idaho, I sent you a PM.


----------



## painterswife

From left to right!

Skippy 10 year old quarter horse mare
Shasta four year old rescue- unsure on her breed
Jed- 7 year old percheron/paint


----------



## Donna from Mo

Here's my registered Missouri Foxtrotter, Boogie Midnight Rythm Blues (known as Blue).

http://hometown.aol.com/Mosie1944/friendsblue.jpg

I hope this works.


----------



## susanneb

Lisa, I can't believe that you, too, have a horse named Mingus! Here is our Mingus, part of our "jazz trio" of minis...

Woodwinds' Mingus (named for the late jazz bassist, Charles Mingus) is a 6-year-old maxi-mini gelding, just under 38 inches, a rescue who blossomed into quite the show horse and a total character. Mingus knows he's beautiful, and loves to strike a pose for anyone who will admire him. I'm ground-driving him in preparation for driving training (driver's ed?)
Movie star alter ego: Johnny Depp
Dream job: Harness racing
Favorite pasttime: Posing








Here he is doing his warmblood imitation...but he really is a mini...

















Thelonius (named after the late great jazz pianist,Thelonius Monk) came from the Oregon State Veterinary Surgery program, and endured a tracheotomy, a liver biopsy, and an abdominal scope before a friend of ours adopted him. Her other minis would not accept him, so he came to be Mingus' best friend. After a parade, while surrounded by a sea of children, Thelonius pulled me over to a quadraplegic woman in a wheelchair and lay his head in her lap.
Movie star alter ego: Ron Howard (Opie) or Conan O'Brien
Dream job: Therapy horse
Favorite pasttime: Licking the backs of my legs








pardon the bad hair day...









Our 2-year-old colt, Pastorius (named for Weather Report bassist Jaco Pastorius), also known as the Horse Whimperer, as he actually whimpers waiting for his grain. He is very mommy-bound, and he tells me he wants to compete in halter-obstacle so that his buddies don't laugh when he sticks by my side.
Movie star alter ego: James Spader in sex, lies and videotapes
Dream job: Whatever will keep him next to Mom
Favorite Pasttime: Getting in between the other horses and Mom


----------



## Lisa in WA

Susanne, that is funny! I've never heard of another horse named Mingus. He is actually named after Mingus Mountain in Arizona (we used to hike there) but since know one ever knows what I'm talking about I mention Charles Mingus and they just think I'm a too cool jazz afficionado.
Sounds like horses named Mingus have an abundance of personality!


----------



## momlaffsalot

Here is my first horse as a grown up---I LOVE this guy

Boukra










and here is the latest addition...my husband is convinced she is beautiful...so we all go along with it cuz her spirit sure is. This is my husbands first horse EVER!

Miss Peach


----------



## GoslingFever

Here are our Equines:










The beautiful Blaze. Looking good for 35, isn't he?











Paco, the "little guy" donkey










Beatrice, the Standard Donkey. She is very sweet - I wish hope she stays around for a long, long time.


And I couldn't resist showing you what I had to walk through to get to the horses - guard geese, 'helpful dogs' and a cat:









That was fun! And now I wish I had a Hanovarian. And a Paint Perch. cross. And a TB. And a million dollars. And a horse-related career. And a genie to grant me more wishes! :happy: :clap:  

~Nicole


----------



## thefarmerswife

GoslingFever said:


> That was fun! And now I wish I had a Hanovarian. And a Paint Perch. cross. And a TB. And a million dollars. And a horse-related career. And a genie to grant me more wishes! :happy: :clap:


Ha-ha me to...


----------



## chris30523

I like the pictures also.
http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j280/chris30523/snoball.jpg
this is snoball and trainer after they won best in show
http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j280/chris30523/bosco.jpg 
This is Exclusive Mister (aka Bosco) and trainer.He is my bad boy.
I have three others . I cannot find the pictures right now.Two paint
colts and a AQHA mare. The colts are going to the trainer this fall.


----------



## PyroDon

Not sure if Mouse qualifies as a horse . 
we refer to him as our hooved horse puppy. he chases cars and dogs
but is as gentle as can be with the girls . 
He like nothing better than to try to crawl into your lap if your in a lawn chair and steel your drink . I was trying to find the pic of him with his barred rock hen that rode on his back quite often but no luck lost alot of pics when the old comp died.


----------



## Cat

This is the niece's pride and joy - Stormy 



















We have had Stormy for two months now and just learned that Stormy speaks Spanish. lol Now if we can get her to understand English...

This is what my dream horse looks like...


----------



## DONKEYTIME

this was a terrific idea! I love seeing all of these horses and donkeys. Thanks, farmer's wife!


----------



## thefarmerswife

Wr, could you please make this a sticky than when any one wanted to add a picture they could. TIA


----------



## titansrunfarm

Cool, a Sticky! Would be nice to keep it updated with our current critters, I think.


----------



## GrannyCarol

Yeah, now all I need is a critter to post!!

We do have ducks and dogs and cats and children, but no equines yet! 

~ Carol


----------



## HorseMom

Well here is a link to my husbands 21 year old APHA stallion
http://www.bnlranchofohio.com/cowboy.html

And my Arab stallion, this is not a good pic
http://www.bnlranchofohio.com/copper.html

Sadely (I'm a bad mom) I do not have any pictures of our breeding stock mare in foal to Cowboy. Our Anglo -Arab filly sired by Copper, or my 2 Arab mares.

Honestly I spend SO much time trying to update my in-laws part of the website I don't have time for our own. Though it would help it the in-laws would get a faster/newer puter that didn't take me 4 hours to edit the sales page, LOL.
Heidi


----------



## 2horses

Here's my three:









That's Gracie on the left, Becca in the middle, and Rocky on the right. I love my kids...

Pam  <--------------- is sad at how brown everything is!


----------



## Donna from Mo

I just wish I knew how to show the picture here, instead of a link to a picture someplace else.


----------



## Cat

Right-click on the photo you want to post and select properties, highlight the URL and copy that (CTRL C) then come back here, type [ IMG ] (no spaces) paste the URL (CTRL V) behind the first IMG tag (again, no spaces) and then type [ / IMG ] (no spaces).

It will look like this without spaces: [IMG ]http://www.thephotoinquestion.com[ /IMG]


----------



## thefarmerswife

http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=1456961#post1456961
this explains it.


----------



## Gailann Schrader

I think you've seen these old pix, but I don't have any new ones. Yeah, I know... my Arabs... 








[/IMG] 

This was four years ago, and Cobasko Bey (14.1hh) is no longer being ridden due to COPD/allergies and his poor health. I'm still working with him and he is improving... He is 22 years old...

My beloveds: MiEddie (SA Dunramblin' Man) and my son. Now a senior at Culver Military Academy in the Black Horse Troop... This was from 2002 also... My son is now 18 and the horse is 10. He is 15.1hh








[/IMG]


----------



## suburbanite

I love the pink donkey, and Mingus the miniature warmblood--I've never seen a mini look so horselike, most of the local 'mini's look like small shetlands.

When I was a kid we had a pony given to us with coat color and texture like Kahlua's. We started supplementing his feed with flax-seed, and the next summer when he shed his dun-colored winter coat, it turned out he was actually a liver chestnut!


----------



## Country

We don't have any of our own yet but I ride for a few friends so I'll show you their horses. (If I can remember how to post pics)

Ace and my grandson Nathaniel. Ace is a TW









Fancy. RMH









Sugar. TW









Carbon. TW









Barney. Mule









Blackie. TW









Buttercup and Velvet. TW









Betsy. Mini Donkey


----------



## Slev

whew,.... that was harder than I thought....!


----------



## Cat

If anyone wants to Email me their photos I will post them for you. 

Slev, your photo will have to be hosted online, either on a personal website or on a photo account such as photobucket, or Yahoo photos... 

http://www.photobucket.com/

I can help setting up a photobucket account, too, if anyone needs it. Just PM me.


----------



## susanneb

> I love the pink donkey, and Mingus the miniature warmblood--I've never seen a mini look so horselike, most of the local 'mini's look like small shetlands.


Thank you, Suburbanite...I have to brag (just a bit): Mingus and I just returned from the Oregon State Fair, where he was Supreme Reserve Grand Champion Gelding (Over). Not bad for a throwaway horse!

And I have to add that I've had the pleasure of meeting Bergere's pink donkey, Ella, and she is an absolute sweetheart...she knows she's a princess!


----------



## bergere

everyone has such neat equnies!

Woohoo Susanne....good job to you and good job Mingus! :dance:


----------



## foxfirefarie

Everyone has such beautiful equines. What a great way to share picts!

Can't wait to add our 2, just as soon as I find the time to download the camera & make a new yahoo album.

Kat, love your Dreamhorse. Kinda like what our ds want's, but his would be a Belgin/QHX for Jousting (like the knights of old) so he can go to the fairs :duel: Must be a black, he says, with some chrome!


----------



## Judy in IN

This is the new boy. I bought him for DD to ride until her Icelandics grow up. He's SUCH a sweetie! He's TW/pony crossed. He is gaited, and VERY person-oriented! (food oriented, too, of course) He's right at or a hair below 14 hands. That's PERFECT for petite ladies.  









We're going to change his name to Bonnie Prince Charlie. He KNOWS that he is gorgeous, LOL. Prince will be his stable name.


----------



## Country

We got 2 horse of our own now so here they are.

Olympic Miss Glory TWH Filly









Shaq TWH Gelding


----------



## DixyDoodle

> Still, cheaper than having a baby ....


Don't be too sure about that!


----------



## sisterpine

Thank you all soooo much for the photos. Have wanted a horse all my life but probably will never have one and I want to go up and hug each and every one of yours!


----------



## ellebeaux

Yes, thank you for all the great horse pics (and the great cat pic, too, CN!). They bring back a lot of great memories and keep me on task towards the goal of buying some land for horses.

Beaux


----------



## susanneb

kwooten,

I love Gwen -- I don't blame you for being gaga over her. She's my kind of pony...she'd be Mingus' type, too, if he weren't a gelding

susanne


----------



## DixyDoodle

Country, that mare Betsy looks ready to pop! LOL Is Barney the mule foal out of her by chance?

comfortablynumb, your horse is beautiful and definitely doesn't look that old! Is "horse" his name, and what breed is he? He's got a wonderfully thick neck, just awesome.

DD


----------



## hoofinitnorth

You can see my horses (including the one about which someone recently exclaimed, "HOLY SHARKFIN WITHERS!" lol) here: http://homesteadingtoday.com/showpost.php?p=1751793&postcount=45


----------



## DixyDoodle

hoofinitnorth, those pictures are obviously faked! Three dogs in a house and I see no doghair on the couch and no 'tumbleweeds'. Who are you kidding? LOL I notice you have booties on your dogs, is that 'cause you have pergo flooring? 



> HOLY SHARKFIN WITHERS!


LOL I just had a picture of people swimming in the ocean and a horse wither slicing through the waves behind them.


----------



## Lisa in WA

hoofinitnorth said:


> You can see my horses (including the one about which someone recently exclaimed, "HOLY SHARKFIN WITHERS!" lol) here: http://homesteadingtoday.com/showpost.php?p=1751793&postcount=45


Hey...You made it here! Now you'll be hooked. You can see I spend way too much time here.  Great pictures!


----------



## hoofinitnorth

hahaha DixyDoodle! The dogs aren't inside full-time. Booties are because they need their claws for outdoor play and we have new bamboo flooring (hard wood/grass). Plus it keeps them from running around chasing the cats at such high speeds! 

Hi Lisa, yep finally made it here! I think I was hooked from the website title! lol


----------



## hisenthlay

Well, I don't have horses now, so I'm jealous, but I thought I'd post a few pics anyway.

This is me and Joe, my first pony, a 13.2h POA--I had him from when he and I were both 7, until he passed away at the young age of 19. He's making a cranky face in this pic because he didn't like to stand still. He was the best boy.









This is Toby, my friend's horse who I ride every week. He's a 17.2h 18 year old Belgian/Morgan cross--a true sweetie.


----------



## hoofinitnorth

Cute!


----------



## sidepasser

Hi,

This is my leased horse - Ollie 










He has not so good conformation as you can see:










and here is my honey poney...lol..little Fancy the half arab diva with the filly she had that is now in an eventing home..










and here is the belgian, Molly...










and Honor - though he is leased out right now to a young fella down in MS..and after coming back from his last trainer..looks nothing like this now..



















and Ms. Pumpkin - now leased to a very nice mulelady in N. GA.


----------



## Pat M.

Well, I wanted to post a picture of our stallion, but I cannot figure out how to do it. Have to research some first.


----------



## thefarmerswife

KincoraFarm,
I made this Picture of Choloe.
Farm Gal


----------



## kountrykowgirl

Great pics everyone! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nancynancy

This is John (and me). John belongs to my cousin in Michigan. I ride when I visit. He is a Tennessee Walker (who doesn't walk). He is a great trail horse!


----------



## titansrunfarm

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.jsp?mode=fromshare&Uc=a1hyuuz.cp50qdlf&Uy=-dv033&Ux=0

Pooky, 4yo, is the big dark grey. Abby, 22, is the grey mare with him. PT, 4, is the bay mare and Paladin, 16?, is the grey gelding and our newest addtion.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Nice pictures Amanda. You're getting quite a herd there. They are all nice looking horses. Take a picture of Obie for me next time you're at Jim's..will you?


----------



## haypoint

Old photo of my son and our Percheron mare. They are both 8 years old. Junior Showmanship Class at the County Fair.


----------



## arabian knight

This one is called "Waiting For My Master"Â©
And if you want to see horses in the house, copy and paste my picture link in browser.
















Arabian at show


----------



## haypoint




----------



## Country

My husband with his TWH/Percheron X filly. She is 18 months and her name is Gypsy.










And this is our latest, Ebony's Chocolate Beauty. She is a TWH and is bred to foal in the Spring. She is a coming 15 year old. We call her Godiva.


----------



## GrannyCarol

Haypoint, Your Percheron is stunning. I have such a soft spot for those big horses! I'll have to get my fix here though, no way I could even take care of one, much less ride it or haul it's gear around to harness it!


----------



## dovelove

Margarita being naughty:










She pulled the halter right off the post about two seconds after this photo was taken.


----------



## thefarmerswife

Well we just got a new horse His name is Duke and he is a 3 Year old Mustang Stallion he is wearing the red Halter. and Berry my 5 yrold Halflinger is wearing the Greenish Halter.

Edited to add a little note from Mom..I know the thoughts of a mustang stallion might throw you all into a panic. We got his horse last night from a friend who is moving back out west. He loved this horse and wanted to find a home that would love him just as much. He is amazingly sweet and gentle but not yet broke to ride. He trailered great and my dh had to walk him up our 1/2 mile driveway and he couldn't have been better behaved. Hope that sets your minds to ease a bit.  Don't worry, we won't be setting our 13 yr old (farm gal) on him!
The Farmerswife









[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## swampgirl

Thanks to all who have posted pics of their horses. They're great!


----------



## CountryGoalie

Well, these are not recent - they are from the day that we brought Caedryn home from the track to our neighbor's farm. Every time we go out to the arena where we're boarding them, I forget the camera. I promise, when I get some new pictures, I'll post them over on my blog and I'll let you know they're up. Pardon Willow's lack of neck and condition in these photos. This was eight months after we rescued her with the gelding that we lost, Tuck, whom she had been with for at least three years from what we can dig up on records. At this point her neck still had not muscled up, and when we lost him she got very finicky and lost what condition we had started to get on her. Anyway, on to the pictures...









Gallant Manor, aka "Caedryn" ~16.1 hands raced 72 times in his career, came off of Finger Lakes racetrack through their trainer listings









Harborfields, aka "Willow" ~16.0 hands









Caedryn and Willow meeting.









Enjoying the sunny day.









Oh, and this is our neighbor's Shire stud, Titan. I think his registered name is Ox Kill Titan.


----------



## bergere

I up dated my horses and decided to take a look again at everyones wonderful horses and Donkeys again! Good for the much need smile this morning!


----------



## bluebird2o2

kaliedescope farms,i just love lady bug.your prices are soo reasonable compared too Pa.Would it cost a small fortune too get her shipped.bluebird


----------



## sedjmom

Here are my two girls, having breakfast. Gypsy and Kaya.


----------



## sedjmom

And here is our newest addition, Nova. She is a recently adopted mustang and is expecting a baby soon, June at the latest!


----------



## harplade

that was fun umm i don't have any pictures right now but should have some around cristmas( getting a digital camera but i might get some before then) anyway my horses arent fit to be seen with these horses. just kidding they could be bye harplade


----------



## nikko

this is argento. we believe him to be a morgan cross. crossed with what we dont know! lol










he is 4yrs old and just about 15h.


----------



## Topaz Farm

Hancocks Breezy Bar aka Cameo, bay roan taken last year, she is 3 now. Westco Sevengin, aka Lena, she is 5










Westco SS Ginfo, aka Gin, she is 6










Another one of Cameo










Mayflower Doc and her last years filly. We call her Jewel. She is black. I donât have a good updated photo of her.










This is Gin's colt from last year, Toothpick. And, again, I donât have a good recent picture of him either. He is brown and has the prettiest 
baby doll head on him. We still have to get them registered.











I have some horse stuff I have to do, then coming back to look at everyone's pretty horses. I know they are pretty, because I have only seen one ugly horse.


----------



## wr

Holy wow, you must let me know where the ugly horse is. I though my father had bought them all. I must let him know he missed one :shrug:


----------



## Topaz Farm

LOL, wr. I haven't seen it in awhile, so don't know what happened to him/her.

It looked like an appaloosa or at least part. Now, all you appy lovers, don't flame me. There aren't too many appys around here, but the ones I have seen are pretty, just not this one.

And I was right, everybodies horses here are pretty.


----------



## wr

I feel better now, maybe he already bought it. I swear it's a main criteria when he buys. My niece wants to buy a yellow gelding off him and I even helped her plead her cause by telling him the poor gelding was way too pretty to be stuck out in the middle of those ranch horses


----------



## chris30523

Here are my horses

http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j280/chris30523/?action=view&current=1181871091.pbw


----------



## MBFoley

Here are my babies. 

I don't have any good pictures of Rodney readily available. I sold him a few years ago and he was handed over to a rescue group a few months ago nearly starved to death. Thankfully the woman who runs the rescue is a friend of mine and knew I wanted him back so she has been getting him back to good health and he is almost ready to come home. I am looking forward to it, I miss him and hated to sell him to begin with!! He will never leave me again. He's 21 this year and has earned his retirement.

Here he was before I sold him...
















Here he is the day after my friend picked him...









and here he is last week...









Then there is Chyna, my Arabian baby. She was born March 23rd which makes her....ummm....14 weeks old? lol She lives in Texas at her breeder's until she is weaned and comes home, looking like September...

A baby pic or two...























meeting her new friend when he was a couple of days old...









and day before yesterday...


----------



## Shirley

Our horse family, daddy, momma and baby
I'm thinkin he might be embarrassed that I'm posting a pic of him with hay all over his head! I'll never tell!


----------



## fishax

Here is Issy. I have been off riding for 4 years and just getting back into 

it. http://www.birdsferrylodge.co.nz/lodge.aspx Scroll down a little adn you will see her.


----------



## southerngurl

Here is Sammy, the newest addition. We got him about a month ago, he has put on nearly 50 lbs since we got him! He is 15.



















Here is Zip and Sammy. Zip is the first horse I ever got, as a weanling, back in September of 05



















And we have Doc, the Red Dun of craziness, gotta love that horse  I got him last year on the 3rd of July as a 2 year old. You could hardly touch the wild thing. He is much better now and I have ridden him, just at the walk, three times. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









--He knows he's in trouble in this one, he got in the yard when I left the gate open for a second:


----------



## Frenchy

I've ridden many horses in the last 15 years right now I only own 2 at the moment my lead horse when I was working ranches my leopard appy (Speck) an my mule (Barney)



















a few of the ones I've ridden over the years are:








(Skoal) Cody WY









Buster the mule

an here is one of my saddle partner who worked with me for years .......this is on one of our packing trips









and some of them I didn't ride


----------



## MBFoley

I posted earlier pics of my old gelding and my arab filly. Well, after a very eventful weekend there has been a change in plans. Instead of my arab filly coming home from Texas, Saturday evening I purchased her sire, a magnificent 18yr old stallion! :hobbyhors Majestic Marquis will be moving to central KY sometime in the next couple of months. Here are a couple of pics of my new pride and joy!


----------



## missysid

http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa10/missysid/randy_op_800x650.jpg?t=1187704630

This is our belgian gelding at the IL state fair in the cart class. Randy is 6 years old. Took 2nd in the class and we were all so proud.


----------



## HeatherDriskill

http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb290/heathercondict/cowboy.jpg

http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb290/heathercondict/cowboy1.jpg


----------



## GrannyCarol

I was looking at some pictures of my horse, Star, when I got her and one we took a couple of weeks ago. I hadn't realized how much she really had gained weight! I knew she was underweight when we got her... but wow!










Star when we first got her home.










Star now










What a pretty face!


----------



## crtreedude

Nice horses (and various other creatures) everyone.

This is a picture of me and my favorite horse after having ridden about 20 miles through a jungle through creeks and small rivers. You can tell who held up better. (him!)

His name is Toro.


----------



## crtreedude

Oh, I also meant to say we have several other horses:

Blackberry, Creama Dulce, Macon, Cricket and three new horses with no names yet. We use horses to get around the fincas (350+ acres) and to eat grass. 

Toro is my favorite because he is so proud and so fast. But, if you start a race with another horse with him, forget slowing him down.


----------



## JayinCT

Here are a few pictures of our new Horse. I haven't had a Horse since I was a teenager. He is 16 years old and supposed to be a QH. He stands @ 16 hands and is spunky but gentle. We bought him because he's supposed to be an easy keeper and a wonderful trail horse. I have no idea if he needs attention in an area, or if he is doing well. To me he seems slightly overweight, but I'm very very new to this. I've had goats and smaller animals for years, but this is my first try at getting back into Horses. Please share your feedback with me.

Jay


----------



## JayinCT

Sorry, I somehow got a double post on one picture, and the other didn't post. Here's another try at the one picture I missed.

Jay


----------



## AIRiding

Here are a few of my herd.. which has reached a plateau with nine members. My vet just commented that trainers are supposed to actually own any horses, let alone 9, which I chuckled and replied that's why I'm not your typical horse trainer, haha.  Besides, they're my kids..

'The Group' on pasture. You can't see them all from this angle, some are hiding behind others. Right to left you can see Jerry (paso fino), Andie (Hanoverian), Truman (WB x Curly), O Man (WB x Curly) and Ceylon (Thoroughbred x Curly).









Next... Is O Man trotting, and Jobi taking up the rear.









This is what I see each morning on my way to fill my horsies' desires, and tummy.









And, what can I say, they tend to run to me rather than away. Makes picture taking difficult at times. This is my 4yr old Thoroughbred x Curly filly.


----------



## BarefootMeadows

I have three horses.

My 18mo Arab colt Urban. He is difficult to photograph...he is camera shy! I have to take th epics on the run! lol He has a very thick mane..actually enough mane for both sides of his neck. Isn't there some sort of myth about that? 









This is the colts momma Cyti...my 13yr arab-pinto mare. She loves the camera. She was bay and white tobiano at birth and her colt will be grey as you can see on his face already. He was born with a snip and a star which are connected now. 









Fox is my 22yr TBmare..you name it she has done it. She is nosey, bossy and has lots of character.


----------



## kesoaps

Sher! You made it in!!


----------



## BarefootMeadows

Trac....Yep! Good grief it was like getting into Fort Knox! lol


----------



## kesoaps

_That_ would be because we're all so valuable here


----------



## bc2poo

oh boy...PICTURE TIME!!!! 

The newest addition, Samson:

















MY baby Stevie (registered Paint mare; Dawgone Whiteface):









Mom's horse Brassy (registered Missouri Fox Trotter gelding; Perfection's Top Brass):









and the two (picture taken about a year ago):


----------



## Dustyangel24

This is my 17 yr old OTTB! I have had him for almost 14 years.









This is my new filly. She is a 3 yr old AQHA.









And my Mustang Mares. They are now 14 and 15.









and finally my favorite pic. This is Bubba (TB) meeting Ginger (QH) for the first time.


----------



## bergere

Such beautiful additions to the photo album!


----------



## DixyDoodle

WalnutGrove, oooooooh, that long face to go with the long ears, I love it!


----------



## giddyupgo

This is my horse Skip


----------



## NorCalChicks

Hi Y'all,
I saw this thread and had to join in the fun! Everyone has such beautiful horses. We have two right now, which as you know will be moving with us in May, and once we get there I have a beautiful new baby boy that Lakota bought for me :sing:! The horse kids are as follows:

Eeyore - Mustang/Qtr cross, 15y/o gelding, Gruella - Lakota's Baby, he had a hard life until they met. No one could touch his feet, and he had lots of other bad behavioral problems - but love and patience prevailed!









Then there is Potter - Paint 2y/o gelding - My first horse of my very own! And I am a badddddd mommy - I have no recent pics of him. I will get out the camera soon though!









As I mentioned, I have a sweet baby boy who isn't weaned yet, he will be coming to live with us about a month after we move. He was born in January, he's AQHA/APHA registered, and we've named him
Mystics Impressive Hot Rod. Look for more about him in the months to come!


















Well that's our hoofed kids, I'll have to post in the other areas about all the rest of the menagerie!

Donna


----------



## ONThorsegirl

I have 3 horses and a pony:
This is Beauty, she is a Quarterhorse cross we are guessing, she is about 14.2-14.3, and this picture was taken this summer, and no she isn't pregnant in the picture thats just her!









This is Celine, a registered Standardbred, has raced but didn't do so well, I got her in September, and is supposed to be bred for July.









This is Zackery, a 16.3 hh Percheron Cross, his dam is Beauty. He weighed in at 1750lbs, according to the weigh tape.









And this is my 11hh pony, I have had her for 11 years and no idea on age, and it doesn't help that she is head shy.
(I can't find a pictures of her right now)


----------



## maranlady

Hello I'm new here but here are my babies
This is cowboy my 95% foundation qh colt. He will be two this month. These are from last summer.








[/IMG]




















http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b205/classysweetheart/cowboy14monthsjuly045.jpg[/IMG
This is cowboys mom joy she is 10years old she is 100% foundation

[IMG]http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b205/classysweetheart/11amisty-1.jpg

This is my 10 year old trail horse chloe










this is my four year old paint sweetie(last summer)


----------



## dragonlaircoven

This is my Baby Boy. He is a very muddy Blue Roan 15.1hh Quarter Horse gelding and is my first horse as an adult. I just love him to pieces :cowboy:!


----------



## amyquilt

Judy in IN said:


> This is the new boy. I bought him for DD to ride until her Icelandics grow up. He's SUCH a sweetie! He's TW/pony crossed. He is gaited, and VERY person-oriented! (food oriented, too, of course) He's right at or a hair below 14 hands. That's PERFECT for petite ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to change his name to Bonnie Prince Charlie. He KNOWS that he is gorgeous, LOL. Prince will be his stable name.



What a PERFECT name for him! That gentleman is STUNNING!


----------



## Miniature World

Here is a slide show of my Stallion.


----------



## Miniature World

Here is my 2yr old miniature stallion. His show name is Ballroom Blitz or Blitz for short. He's an Appy that's still roaning out.


----------



## Kootenay_Kim

Hi,
New here to the board, and wanted to introduce myself and my two horses.

I'm Kim, Proud owner of Buddy--Miniature Horse--4 year old gelding --His sire is a snowcap appy, and his dam a roan--(no papers to speak of )--He's just a driving horse/pet.:










This is Honey--(unsure of her registered name as her papers are yet to be found by previous owner). She is a Seven year old (appendix I assume), quarter horse. She was given to me in the hopes I could finish her training. She's a handful, but kind and willing.


----------



## Kootenay_Kim

Another picture--both together in the winter:


----------



## cjb

My TWH's. Chestnut mare is "Ava" - she's 9 and a great trail horse.

"Brando" is the bay and he's 18. Best, most push-button horse ever. 

I love them both.


----------



## MustangMudd

ours are a grey purvein and a palimino dun quarter welsh


----------



## chewie

here's our motley crew--copper, 16 hand 4 yr old sorrel that i ride. the black, macy, is a reg. paint filly hubby gave to me as bday present as a weanling, just turned 2 now. the dun is sugarfoot, 12 yr old paint mare my oldest daughter swiped from me in trade for copper, who she didn't like. (mare is best horse i've ever rode, so the kid's got taste!!) the grey mare, sage, is a powerhouse, 8 yr old reg qh, won races and rodeos. the bay paint is duke, an oldy but goodie, my youngest has been riding him since she was 2, she is now 11, horse is 21. there is a sorrel missing from these shots, i think he kept sneaking behind me! a 3 yr old reg. qh, sorrel, gunnar. and the last one was a gift from a friend, she is a reg. paint (??), 8 yrs old and is both the smoothest more sure footed thing, and hardest bucking horse we've ever had. some friend, huh?! she is calamity jane.


----------



## TroyT

*Murk*

4 yo gelding..


----------



## Rondah

Mom's horse Brassy (registered Missouri Fox Trotter gelding; Perfection's Top Brass):











OMG! No offense to any other horse, but that is one cute face! Look at the 'bangs'! hahahahahaha I wanna steal Brassy! lol, what a cutiepie!


----------



## Rondah

[/QUOTE]

::swoon:: What a gorgeous horse! Oh I love them all! :sing:


----------



## Tiempo

Wow! There are some really lovely horses here!

Here are mine, first me and the real Tiempo (working out some kinks) 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diKYjKTTwEo&feature=related[/ame]

Me and Tiempo...










The baby, Tucker (he just turned 3)










And our wonderful, grand old man, Norman


----------



## DianeWV

Our 2 workhorses:


----------



## Tiempo

Beautiful Diane!


----------



## DianeWV

Thank you Tiempo! Your horses (and you) are beautiful as well. Happy Thanksgiving!:sing:


----------



## slindaman

I have a ton of pictures I just need to figure out how to add them to the thread but if you really want to see all my horses, our Morgan breeding stallions, etc....come see our website at 
www.vonderlindmorgans.com 
Let me know what you think! Thank you!


----------



## RideBarefoot

Beautiful horses!

There's a thread about Photobucket here somewhere- search for "posting pictures" I'm a technotard and I figured out how to ;-)

Twila


----------



## rean

This is Zeke, we just got him a couple of months ago. He is a Blue Roan.


----------



## Silverwolff

Wow, Diane! Those two are BEAUTIFUL! Really 'heavy' horses. Are they Belgian crosses, or? The one has a really nice head on him (her?).


--Silverwolff


----------



## DianeWV

Silverwolff said:


> Wow, Diane! Those two are BEAUTIFUL! Really 'heavy' horses. Are they Belgian crosses, or? The one has a really nice head on him (her?).
> 
> 
> --Silverwolff


Many thanks. My 2 mares are 5 and 6 year old sisters. They are BelgianxQH.


----------



## cc

Just posting a new picture of my 4 year old mare, Arwin. She is 1/2 Saddle Bred and 1/2 Tennessee Walker. Moves like no bodies business. She is due to foal next September. Bred her to a beautiful black Walker. Her sire was black so we have bets on what color her foal will be! (I'm betting on black! )


----------



## ozarkcat

Well, the horses are here:








Here's Maggi, the Arab/Morgan mare with the fused fetlock - she'll be our daughter's horse eventually, but may breed her a time or two in the meantime:








Rastis had a lot more fun than Maggi in the ice storm/snow storm that followed their arrival a day or two later:








I'm working up a post on our website about their arrival - Rastis got a nasty gash a couple days before being delivered that's been a bit of drama, but he's doing much better now. He's a complete teddy bear, very stocky - I think he'll do really well with farm work.

Hmm, now to see if I posted the pictures right . . . . .


----------



## chubba

These are the horses owned by my daughter that she uses for dressage, show jumping and cross country



















and this is Bella,my coloured Irish cob


----------



## LindaLK

Good Afternoon Everyone, 


What beautiful horses you all have. I will have to get some pics of my boy. He is a 4~yr old, 17~H Belgian gelding. He is chestnut with a blaze that turns to a race. He has a gorgeous double mane, which hangs to his shoulders. The mane is flaxen, and so is his tail. They both get ringlets in them. His tail drags the ground. He also has feathering. There are some old Brabant and Faceur in his lines. I love him! 


Chubba, I love the Coloured Cobs. We visited friends in England 3~yrs ago, and had the priviledge of meeting some of the Gypsy people that breed them. Is yours a Price bred mare? Gorgeous!
I have one on my wish list. I asked santa for one, but I guess he couldn`t fit it down the chimney. 


Enjoy the day everyone.




Hugs,
Linda


----------



## Tiempo

Here you go trailrider..


----------



## TRAILRIDER

I am going to try another one. Just an experiment.


----------



## Jackie

Here are my horses! Little background......

I am looking after 3 horses for someone from California that I met on another forum. She lost her job and I offered to take them for her until she got back on her feet. Crazy, but true. She recently decided to sell Red and he just left for his new home last week...but he still shows up in some pictures. 




Jackie said:


> Xoch (Soach) when she first got here from California. The marks on her rump are from her leaning against the divider for 5 days. She is a registered paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red and Xoch. Red is from Cali too. Red is Arab/QH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter and I riding the ponies Goldie and Meadow Lark. I have to hang onto her horses lead. Goldie is supposed to be a welsh, Meadow is supposed to be a hackney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reno the mustang from California. (I am probably keeping him).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reno again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Fjord QH cross babies. They will be a year in a few months. I bought their mothers already bred but I have since sold the mares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xoch and Red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJ the Shetland Welsh X and I ... I have NO idea what i was looking at! lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to be continued....


----------



## Jackie

Goldie grossly overweight when we first got her. She has since slimmed down! lol! 









Jill and Goldie...Jill is an appy _gelding..._ lol!









Meadow Lark.









Reno and Red in heaven! Woo! THis sure beats the heck out of the desert!









Grace my pinto pony with a filly I sold in the fall. Grace was my first horse.









Skip. 21 year old Morgan/QH cross. 









My brother on the left on Meadow with a birthday party kid on Goldie on the right. My daughter had a pony party for her birthday last year.









Meadow sure looks a lot better than she first came here!! Isn't this gross??? Ponies are NOT supposed to have 24/7 turnout on lush pasture. Now she lives in a dry lot and is only turned out wearing a grazing muzzle.


----------



## Jackie

My daughter on Goldie at her birtday.









Charlie (my Dad's horse) Grace, Jill and Skip coming when they are called! lol!









Grace, Skip, Jill and Charlie enjoying the pasture when we first moved here. 









JIll after he got back from 45 day professional training. About the only time in his life he was in shape! lol!









A friend of mine riding Charlie. It was his first time on a horse.









Me on Meadow when we first got the ponies (they came together) and the barn cat named Earl Grey.









Skip grazing in the yard with hobbles on.









And just for fun.... 

I broke down at midnight hauling Jill home from the trainers!! I had a 6 month old baby with me and no cell phone (dumb I know! I got a cell phone the next week). I was really lucky that Joe from Humbolt Autobody was driving down the highway and spotted us. HA! That was a LONG SLOW SCARY ride back to Quill Lake. We had broke down between Humbolt and Stoon. Jill was at the back of the whole train. No other way to do it. At least JIm and I got to ride in the tow truck.








[/quote]


----------



## IzzyD

Hello, this is my first post.
Great horses everyone!
Here's a pic of my mini guy Coors at 1 yr old...









This picture was taken at sunset, the picture turned out blurry, but neat...









...and my mini Dixie at 3 yrs old...


----------



## Joshie

This is Joshua, my daughter's four year old APHA gelding doing what he loves best.


----------



## LilStarr

Wow you guys have some beautiful horses !! I will have to dig up some pics of my 5 just had a foal that turned a week old on Friday! he is a riot,


----------



## kabri

Here's my appy mare, I don't know how she got so blessed with a tail like that, both her parents are reg. colored appaloosas. My neighbor had just finished doing a braid for her.
















Kind of bad pictures, but the cell phone camera just fits so well into a pocket! I think you call her color a "varnish roan"?????


----------



## terri46355

Photo of my friend riding my 20-year-old Morgan mare.










Photo of Bootsie at 1 month.


----------



## lamoncha lover

my 2 girls Both spotted saddle horses. Ebony is 9 and I have had her 6 years.She is "fiery" under saddle.
angel the loud spotted gal is about 12 and I have had her almost 1 1/2 years. She's a blast and you could put a child on her. in pic she is being ridden by my son. I love them both dearly although mostly they are lawno rnaments right now


----------



## DairyGoatSlave

ok, heres my babies, they look kinda shabby compared to everyone else's though.....

PLEASE DO YOU BEST TO AVOID LOOKING AT ME IN THE PICS---thanks
Heres Brandy, My very own mare that I bought for myself for my 18th birthday. Shes an Appy mix around 14yrs old, her first owner was a drug addict, so she didnt know much about her....









Me, Brandy and Seth(the cat)on a very rainy day(I hate this picture, of me atleast)









Quicksilver-TB, ex-race horse, and a rescue horse. His age was put around 9 or 10.


















and heres tuffy, the boy that I learned to ride on. He is now 35, and dyeing of cancer...


----------



## TheOtherHorse

Here are my two girls together:









Mira, 7 year old TB/Paint mare









Mocha, 11 year old STBx mare


----------



## DairyGoatSlave

Nevermind


----------



## Janice

I am new to this forum, saw your post and I love Lamanchas too.

Janice


----------



## DixyDoodle

> PLEASE DO YOU BEST TO AVOID LOOKING AT ME IN THE PICS---thanks


LOL!!! Too late, we saw you!


----------



## DairyGoatSlave

XD I was scared of that, they are Oh so flattering Pictures*sarcasm*


----------



## hobbyfarmer

I've been checking this thread every time I log on. I love looking at all the pics. 

This is my STB X draft cross, Lady. She's a big ol' girl but she can rack fast or slow for as long as you are willing to ride.











This is our little appy girl, Honey. This is not the best photo but I think it shows her sweet personality to it's best. My 3 yr old wasn't riding in this pic. Her favorite thing to do is to just sit on Honey and the little mare will stand perfectly still and never complain while she does this.











Lastly, is our little rescue colt. He's only been here for a few weeks so far and even though we own him, we're just sort of fostering him here until he's ready to go on the list with an area rescue group for placement. He's doing really well at this point so I'm sure he'll find a good home when he's ready to go.

This is Spider (because he's all legs at the moment) when we got him home...











ETA: I'm not sure what's going on with the size of my photos. They're either gigantic or tiny! I guess the tiny is better than full screen though so I'm going with these.


----------



## dixienc

This is Apollo, 7 year old gelding. We just got him about 2 months back.


----------



## happycat

Oh, I'm sorry to have to tell you this, but I think Apollo needs to come live with me


----------



## Wonderland

This is my first post in the horse section...

This is my girl, Krystal, and my mom's gelding, Sam. Krystal is a TN Walking Horse, and Sam is an unregistered Quarter Horse (he's the bay, Krystal is the tobiano.)


----------



## dixienc

Womderland, your horses are gorgeous! I esp like the tabiano, pretty colors going on there.


----------



## kmorisett

My Arabian mare, Ona, is 21 years old, and I have had her for the last year now.


----------



## tuffnutt

this is my good ranch/roping horse


----------



## fetch33

Here is my daughter and her American Saddlebred named Happy.










And this is my other daughter and her Arabian named Abbey.


----------



## MollyK

Everyone's horses are gorgeous! I'll share mine! 

All Tennessee Walking Horses
SoBe








Sassy








Lizzie








Rose








and finally, My stallion Flint


----------



## deineria

We have Arabs and a 19 yr old Pony.

















Straight Egyptian Filly, Champagne

















Lady Ann, our Desperado V Arab grand-daughter with my husband in our field









Our Straight Egyptian Stallion, JC Signature (as a 2 yr old)

and my fav., our pony, Acorn:


----------



## bergere

Beautiful horses everyone!

This is Stjarna, an 13.3 hand Icelandic mare. She is now healthy enough I can start retraining and riding her.


----------



## VegRN

Hi, I'm new here! I have 4 horses: 










Left to right:

Frito, 23 year old grey Arabian gelding. We got him when he was 2 and I was a kid. We have grown up together and he is my love! I told my DH when we started dating seriously don't ever make me choose because you won't like my choice  He is now retired from riding only because he has melanomas everywhere and a couple on his back rub the saddle. Back in the day he was a mean hunter/jumper and we gave the TBs and WBs a run for their money!

Peaches, 18 month old palomino AQHA filly (10 mos in photo). I have known her sire for years and always wanted one of his babies. She is his spitting image, so when I had the chance to buy her and needed a companion for the other baby, I jumped on it! 

Lonestar, 18 month old bay roan AQHA gelding (10 mos in photo). He was orphaned at 5 days old. The owner of the barn where we boarded at the time did not have the time or inclination to hand raise a foal, so we bought him at a nominal price and raised him. We fed him every 4 hours round the clock during one of the coldest Januaries I can remember having! He has matured beautifully and is so people oriented! We bought Peaches to be his companion when she was weaned because the bigger geldings did not like him much at the time. Now they are all buddies!

Tiger, 4 year old grade buckskin gelding. We bought him as a yearling to get him out of a bad situation. He was knee deep in manure, hooves were horrible, and he was stunted from lack of proper nutrition. He is now a solid 15 hands and still filling out and is the smoothest riding horse I have ever sat. He is very green but I expect him to be a great trail horse once I get more miles on him. 

That is my herd and their stories! Love seeing everyone else's herds!


----------



## RedSonja

Gorgeous equines, everyone! I'm new here as well. I had horses as a teenager but due to financial problems had to sell them in my mid-20's. Just got back to a place to have them again as of April this year.

'Nuff talk, on with the pictures!

Rose, 10'ish year old Belgian mare. No papers as she came from a rescue. Former Premarin mare we're pretty sure. Working on getting her working in harness and under saddle. She's the hubby's project horse 










Ruby, 20yr old reg. Saddlebred mare. Lots of Wing Commander on her papers, & she has the smoothest rack I've ever ridden. She's my sweetheart, but ain't no deadhead. This pic is the first time I rode her, before we got any tack. I was impatient 










And our newest addition is Missy. 7yr old reg TWH mare, barely over pony size but built plenty big enough for us to ride. She's actually pretty hotblooded under saddle, so maybe it's a good thing she isn't taller 










Looking forward to making y'all's virtual acquaintance 

-Sonja


----------



## Viola

Hello! I'm new on here, excited to have found this site! Here's my 12 yr, paint/quarter horse. Never had the opportunity to be around horses as a kid, so I had to wait til I was grown and married. Daisy Mae is my first horse.


----------



## Olivia67

Ok. I've been drooling at all the wonderful pics of everyone's horses and I'd love to add our own. Pumpkin just came to us a few weeks ago, she is a dwarf and has a small bump on her forehead but otherwise she is just about perfect. She is only 24" tall and most likely won't get any taller which is fine with us, we hope to join Delta and if she is willing, take her for therapy visitations to nursing homes and possibly hospitals too. She is a weanling right now and we have a lot of work to do together before that happens tho.


----------



## MissyMoo

Here is my new boy "ARGO" - my palomino.










and here is ARGO with another rescue horse named "ROMEO" I have that is currently on a "weight gain" diet and doing fabulous on it.


----------



## wajbess

Meet "Gideon"

http://www.lastchancecorral.org/horse-rescue/available-horses/375-lebowski-the-dude


----------



## spinandslide

I dont know why I havent posted my horses on here before..

This is our APHA stallion, Buck, with my husband aboard









Buck's first foal, a filly, born this year, APHA solid paintbred, named Bella (pictured when she was a month old)









Lilly, one of our mares, 14 years young, AQHA,whom my husband rides alot more then I do.









Lena, my older AQHA reiner (she will be ninteen in Feb!!!) and now my trail buddy and lesson horse extrodinaire! (lena in her younger days with me)

















Ginger, our coming 20 year old AQHA broodmare..mother to Bella









Delilah, coming 2 year old by Big Chex to Cash and out of Lilly..Delilah is double registered AQHA and APHA (pictured as a weanling)









and lastly, is my Chincoteague pony, coming three year old filly, Pie.


----------



## katybug

My Chincoteague Pony, The Baby. I'm not very good at naming pets :teehee: He was so small when I brought him home that we just kept calling him "the baby" and then it stuck soooo.... 









He's a 2004 model and has topped out at 14h. Best.pony.ever!! (I'm biased, of course :grin


----------



## katybug

2 Chincoteague Ponies on here?! YAY!!!!! They are such a cool breed!!


----------



## spinandslide

katybug said:


> 2 Chincoteague Ponies on here?! YAY!!!!! They are such a cool breed!!


YEP! that they surely are! I love mine, best horse Ive ever owned, hands down.

What do you do with yours? did he make the swim?


----------



## rhaige9

This is my Spooker Dude
















Miss Patches
















Benjamin Brown
















Apache


----------



## onthespot

my newest horse, bought New Year's Day, 1-1-11
She is nine, Andalusian x Arab, no papers, green broke and let sit for five years.


----------



## Linda J

We have Joker- a 14 yr old tobiano paint gelding, Whinny (Whinny The Pooh)- our 28 year old Quarter horse mare, and Chloe- our 10 yr old donkey that swears she's just one of the horses (although she won't let us pet her as she is supposedly a guard donkey even though we no longer have sheep to guard) 

I'll send pictures, when we figure out how to do it.


----------



## HorseLuvnHSMom

I can't load up my pics, but I have a 16 year old bay roan tobiano stallion named Chico, who's about 15 hands, maybe 15.1 on his tippy toes. He's a beautiful boy that loves to rub his mane off on whatever he can find. I also have a 6 year old buckskin tobiano mare. She's a hefty 16.1. My best friend calls her a fifty gallon barrel. She's HUGE. We also have a little welsh pony mare. She's been the best pony I've ever seen. My twelve year old is heartbroken because he outgrew her last fall. We're on the hunt for something new for him. I have 4 boys aged 14, 12, 8, and 7. My 14 year old is more interested in riding his dirt bike than horses, so he never rode her much, but she's definitely put the miles down with the younger 3.


----------



## rhaige9

HorseLuvnHSMom said:


> I can't load up my pics, but I have a 16 year old bay roan tobiano stallion named Chico, who's about 15 hands, maybe 15.1 on his tippy toes. He's a beautiful boy that loves to rub his mane off on whatever he can find. I also have a 6 year old buckskin tobiano mare. She's a hefty 16.1. My best friend calls her a fifty gallon barrel. She's HUGE. We also have a little welsh pony mare. She's been the best pony I've ever seen. My twelve year old is heartbroken because he outgrew her last fall. We're on the hunt for something new for him. I have 4 boys aged 14, 12, 8, and 7. My 14 year old is more interested in riding his dirt bike than horses, so he never rode her much, but she's definitely put the miles down with the younger 3.


I'm 5ft even and 150lbs. I rode my sister's welsh all over the Arkansas countryside and back. Loved her.


----------



## powell7311

My foundation bred quarter horse mare. Chloe


----------



## nduetime

I cannot imagine how I missed posting a picture of my boy on this sticky! 
Anyhow, here is Vegas, my adopted mustang. He was captured in the Twin Peaks area between NV and CA. I adopted him in 2008 so he will be 6 in May.











and this was the day I actually adopted him. They did a huge write up on him in the Wisconsin State Journal that ended up being a 5 part series beginning on the first day he got off the trailer at the trainers to the day I adopted him.


----------



## chewie

rhaige9... please promptly load up each of those and bring to ME!! love em.


----------



## Tallabred

These are my beloved Shetlands

Amy had a filly this year, Tina.











and last year she had a colt, Eddie, who loves hanging out with his Daddy, Buddy.


----------



## bergere

Tallabred said:


> These are my beloved Shetlands
> 
> Amy had a filly this year, Tina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last year she had a colt, Eddie, who loves hanging out with his Daddy, Buddy.


Very pretty shetlands!


----------



## bergere

I love seeing all the photos of everyone's beautiful horses!

This is Stjarna, she is an Icelandic mare I rescued a couple of years ago. The Silver dapple 2 year old behind her, is her daughter.


















Love the weird dapples on her...


----------



## Nadie

horses are just the most beautiful critters, I don't think god ever made an ugly one.


----------



## Nadie

TRAILRIDER said:


> I am going to try another one. Just an experiment.


what kind? he's beautiful!!!


----------



## Malamute

I don't have any horses. Would like to have some in the not to distant future when I get facilities built. There are vast wild areas of mountains to ride in very close. Have some pics from the neighborhood tho, thought others may enjoy them.

One of the ranches moving cows,










Tyrell, one of the guys in the above picture,










A neighbor girl getting the horses in shape for fall hunting season,










Horses behind church. A few ride in nice weather,


----------



## springvalley

Here are a couple of pictures, too.
Using the horses for a funeral of a friend of mine. Was the gentlemen I got started in the horse business from.









4-Horse Hitch at the fair. The three mares you can see, are all half sisters. One you can`t see is a gelding. Man those where fun days


----------



## boundarybunnyco

my two girls. aspen is the dam, she's a reg. paint that ain't. Tahlulah is the filly. And no, they didn't eat the fence.


----------



## Coloneldad5

Awesome horses. I so want one right now, but alas I have to wait until I can get the homestead up and running a bit more.


----------



## Horsinaround

My sweet haflinger mare. I've only owned her for 4 months and she is such a blast to hang out with. 

http://


----------



## Wags

My horse "Curious" is the lighter and at 4 yrs old is the younger of the two. My daughter's horse "Emma" is 10 yrs old and was used briefly as a lesson horse before coming to us.









This is them enjoying a break in the weather and their first gallop together.


----------



## westcoastjazz

Hi, I am new here, and thought I would introduce myself by posting pictures of my babies  I own American shetlands.. both of these guys are registered ASPC
Outlaws Motown Jazz AKA Louie, MP type, 11.3H:

















Bananas Tuff Peanut AKA Tuffy or Tuff-man, Foundation type 10.1H


----------



## Leolady

This is my lovely black Arabian mare Lady Ashen! It was love at first sight, and I think she chose me.

I could not ask for a gentler, sweeter, smarter, love bunny than Ashen.


----------



## AlannaTiernan

Here's a pic of our very first horse. We just got her a couple of weeks ago. She's not broke, but a sweetheart. So it's a work in progress... '

This is Shadowfax, a 4 year old FQH Mare. I've never posted pics here before so I hope this works...


----------



## DragonFlyFarm

[/url][/IMG]

Here's Tommy, one of our minis, visiting Santa. He wouldn't tell me what he asked for but he seemed to enjoy the outing!


----------



## Kazahleenah

Karizzma on the left, Pizzaz on the right.


----------



## littledoe

This is Molly on our 8 yr old gelding, Boo...










Hope this works!
Mia in Texas


----------



## littledoe

Sorry, I'll try this again.
This is Molly on our 8 yr old gelding, Boo










Mia in Texas


----------



## littledoe

Ugh...You guys please forgive me. I am not savvy at this. Lol

One more time. My daughter Molly on our 8 yr old gelding, Boo. Surely, the third time will be a charm...:shrug:










Mia in Texas


----------



## littledoe

Yay! I think I figured it out, y'all. :clap:

This is my daughter Tia on our miniature mare, cinnamon and Molly on Boo again.











I LOVE seeing everyone's horses. This has been so much fun!

Mia in Texas


----------



## MsSage

These are my babies.
Both are throw away horses.....one at age two cuz she was injured at the sale barn and the guy was not giving her any medical attention. He was just going to leave her in my pen but I begged him to let me buy her. She still has issues but is a love bug.
The grulla is an appy or appy/cross she is BOSS MARE LOL I have been filled in about her past by locals and she has had more owners than she is old.


----------



## lamoncha lover

for any that have not met..Misty AKA stubby my christmas gift to myself. Sh eis due to foal soon and is my first mini. She stands 32 3/4 inches and will be AMHR registered. Hoping for a Christmas baby.


----------



## Al Von

nikko said:


> this is argento. we believe him to be a morgan cross. crossed with what we dont know! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is 4yrs old and just about 15h.


Argento is beautiful, but as a good gear-head, I am diggin' the old Cadillac Seville in the background!


----------



## lamoncha lover

bred to


----------



## Fetherhd

These are my three rescued gals...Shooter is a double Hancock AQHA. She is 4 in this pic. Stands about 15.2 built like a tank. She was given to me as a weedy looking 18 month old. Beauty is a APHA that I rescued a couple of years ago...she was thin with bad teeth and feet and she takes a while to trust. Valley was my old gal...she passed away this last fall. She was given to me after the breeder who owned no longer wanted her as she no longer came into heat. I had her for 4 years.


----------



## ar_wildflower

My Fuzzy Pony Pumpkin.(MO foxtrotter) I got her two years ago and she has made me a much better rider. She is patient, very well broke (no buck or kick to her at all) but she challenges me enough to make me think and get better.


----------



## brody

the newest addition to the group- pony Quirk 










the baby mare Poppy - 3 yo TBx ...just started under saddle 

https://plus.google.com/photos/1135...55063504535265/5859855133243263554?banner=pwa

the old broad Nelly, about 17 we think, OTTB

all excellent teachers


----------



## hilarybennett

an aged (15 yo) OTTB mare I got last year for free. She don't want to be rode any more, lol. I bred her to a pinto stallion. She has had good babies before. She's due soon. I will post pics when she foals, hopefully in a week or two.


----------



## hilarybennett

This is the stallion I bred my mare to. He is by Icon, out of an Art Deco daughter. 

Here's a link to his sire. 
http://www.landgestuet-zweibruecken.de/index.php?id=46
and a link to his pedigree
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/icon8


----------



## Matt73

This is my 5 year old 17 hh QH named Candela.


----------



## Quill

This is my beloved mare, Savannah. She's a 23 year-old Appendix (3/4 TB, 1/4 QH) standing about 15.2hh. She's stubborn and reminds me of a fuzzy freight-train when riding, but I wouldn't trade her for the world!


----------



## Kazahleenah

Karizzma on the left, Pizzaz on the right.


----------



## ansinfamily

[/URL][/IMG]
This is my beauty Jane, she is 8yo 14.3hh QH.

Thunder on the left is an 8 yo 13.3hh QH, Spirit is on right she is a 3yo tobiano paint.


----------



## rod44

Mine look like this. A Haflinger mother and daughter team. We live in southwestern Wisconsin on a 120 acre farm.

http://s384.photobucket.com/user/Rodhorses/media/MOV01304.mp4.html


----------



## Horsegirl

Here is a picture of my very own first horse! His name is Hank and he is a 5 year old Haflinger. My hubby just bought him for me and I will be meeting him in two weeks as he is located in another state. I cant wait to get him! Currently he is being brushed up on his training. in one of the pics he is on a trailer. He calmly walked up on the trailer, stood for about 5 minutes, and then backed off like he had done it a million times. I am very lucky to have such a smart, and mellow horse. I've wanted a horse since I was about 5 years old, and now at 50 1/2 years of age, my dream finally is coming true! Look out world, Hank and I will be riding soon!


----------



## Horsegirl

LOVE your two Haffies!!:clap:


----------



## Horsegirl

rod44 said:


> Mine look like this. A Haflinger mother and daughter team. We live in southwestern Wisconsin on a 120 acre farm.
> 
> http://s384.photobucket.com/user/Rodhorses/media/MOV01304.mp4.html


Love your two Haffies!


----------



## rod44

Horsegirl - glad to see you bought a Haflinger. Here is another short video of mine with the new wagon I built.

http://s384.photobucket.com/user/Rodhorses/media/MOV001182_zpsef20a1c2.mp4.html


----------



## covered4god

my kids star who was rescued from a apartment in Indianapolis and psych who was a Craigslist find. they are living in the fire departments back yard right now they are the stations mascots I am also getting a mini paint soon who is 7 months old ye-epee another baby i cant wait and will have pics when i get him from kentucky.

star is the bay she was 1 month old when i got her and i was kinda surprised that she survived the first year. psych is the blackish pony and doesn't know how to stop once he starts running kinda funny to see him smack the side of the building.


----------



## gracielagata

Oh Yeay! Can I share mine too!
My mare is a 4.5 year old buttermilk buckskin appy/quarterhorse cross. Yep- they got color on that one, but I don't think what they were looking for, lol.
My hubby's horse is an awesome plod along wild caught 9ish year old BLM bay mustang.
They are both wonderful horses and pretty much perfect for us personality and ability wise as our first and hopefully long lived horses!


----------



## DawnBA

Tommy is my Hackney cross 15 year old gelding. He suffers from equine Cushings and insulin resistance, and has chronically foundered. He is such a trooper - always bounces back with so much spirit! He is currently in good control with diet and meds. We love Tommy so much - he is family!


----------



## Farmerjonathan

Here are three shots of my team of Norwegian Fjords at work a month or so back. Photos aren't the best but are what I have. My oldest daughter was coming up the driveway and took them with her phone.


----------



## Kazahleenah

My Tennessee Walker, Raeven. She's the new addition.


----------



## rod44

Here are a few of my Haflinger mares. Mother daughter team. Broke to do it all.
http://s716.photobucket.com/user/chochocookie/media/bestwoodhauling.mp4.html


----------



## Barnbum374

OMG Rod44 your horses are beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Barnbum374

Here is a pic of 2 of my boys at 7 years old.


View attachment 16116


This was them right before I adopted them.

View attachment 16117



Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Minelson

Wow! What a difference!


----------



## vintage farm

You all have so many beautiful horses!
I am relatively new to the forum, have been reading for about 9 months.
My husband and I raise old-style Morgan horses. We mostly use them for trail riding but I would sure like to start doing some light farm work with them. I think they could easily pull a small harrow and logs for firewood.
Anyway, here are some of our Morgans.
The first picture is our stallion, Major.
Next is a picture of my husband and his daughter with four of Major's offspring.
Then a couple of us trail riding.
Nora 
www.vintagemorgans.com
www.vintageberkshires.com


----------



## Barnbum374

I LOVE Morgans!!! I evan had a dog named Figure at one time.  Major is exactly what I imagine of when I think Morgan. He is so handsome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## alsarve

My 2 boys...Bentley is a 3 yr old jack...Colonel is an 8 yr old Spotted Saddle Horse...both weren't even green broke when I got them, but don't ask what they know how to do now lol pasture ornaments! But I still love them to pieces!!


----------



## sandywv

Hi all! New to the forums, but thought I'd hop in on this with my kiddos. They're 1 and 2 yrs old 
View attachment 16856



Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## RideBarefoot

rod44 said:


> Here are a few of my Haflinger mares. Mother daughter team. Broke to do it all.
> http://s716.photobucket.com/user/chochocookie/media/bestwoodhauling.mp4.html


This pic needs to be submitted for the calendar! Great shot, lovely horses!


----------



## Kazahleenah

I know... halter is too large. (she has a pink one now) 
This was the first day I rode her....


----------



## rod44

RideBarefoot - go ahead and use it for calender if you like. It has already been on the Haflinger Owners of Wisconsin one in the past.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Barnbum374 said:


> I LOVE Morgans!!! I evan had a dog named Figure at one time.  Major is exactly what I imagine of when I think Morgan. He is so handsome!!!


I love Morgans too, my first horse was a black Morgan mare, I was 2 and she was 18+. 

Vintage Farm- your Morgans are lovely.


----------



## crazy4equines

Here are ny babies
1st one in belle,she is a reg. Missouri fox trotter and she is due the end of March 2014 and she is bred to a grulla fox trotter.

2nd picture is belle again(she is very photogenic) then there is Whiskey he is a reg. Tennesse walker,bay roan. The chocolate colt is a reg. Kentucky mountain and last but not least is my daughters black mare that you cant see as well and she is a reg kentucky mountain mare.

The 2 colts are for sale as well.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## oium.farm

Here is a before and after pic of my Rescued Appaloosa Quarterhorse, we got her January 2012 at age 3... She was obviously VERY VERY neglected/abused... Her jaw had been broken and healed wrong, a HUGE sore on her face (that has left scar tissue), her hooves were SUPER overgrown, a belly full of sand and lacked groceries... We almost lost her Aug2012 at age 4 to Colitis X, It was awful! BUT she is a true fighter and as long as she was willing to fight then we were willing to fight for her, after a week of IV's 24/7, probiotics, antibiotics, pain meds, a plasma transfusion and a HIGH PROTEIN diet she managed to make it... By the Grace of God!!! To be sooooo young and have such a hard life at the hands of someone who was suppose to care and lover her!!!! :flame: The second picture was taken just the other day and that is my 8y/o son riding her with just a halter, she is a SUPER sweet girl but we have had to EARN her TRUST... as you could only imagine... she still has her moments... (not sure why the first pic is so small?)


----------



## Karenrbw

View attachment 19858


This is Shy, our 24 year old QH and her favorite human, my 14 year old DD. You can plainly see the Shy does not lack groceries or love at our house. She is the best babysitter we ever had. I have pictures of the kids climbing all over her like she was a jungle gym when she decided to take a break and lie down in the sun. She has always been so careful around the kids and took care of them. On more than one occasion, she has been found out in the pasture, standing over a crying kid that was nursing a scraped knee from tripping or a smashed finger from playing with the gate. If she could fit in the house and operate the stove, we would have never had to pay for a babysitter.


----------



## CenTexJenn

I've been horse-crazed ever since I can remember so when I got my first horse in my late 30's it was my dream come true! As a child it was like a hole in me that ached constantly so much so that I swore if I ever got horses I would find a way to share them with those who couldn't have them. Because we feel so blessed to have horses and both my husband and I can't work we invite special needs and at-risk children to come do therapeutic work with them free of charge. We get paid in love and smiles and consider ourselves rich!

Hopefully I get these right! This should be my Tina. Paso Fino mare that was badly abused before we got her. She's such a fantastic horse to ride, you'd have to try really hard to come off her. She's our go-to-gal when we have little clients come over to ride because we know Tina will take care of them!









This one should be Traveler, our mustang/QH gelding. He's such an all round awesome horse! He's built like a little tank and has such a calm, laid back personality he's the other we allow clients to ride. We had one 2 yr old little girl literally leap out of her mother's arms onto his FACE and hug on! He just stood there like it happens everyday lol









This should be my wonderful, sweet, beautiful Brother who was my very first horse ever. He's an off-the-track TB gelding. At the track someone let him get a leg hung up in his halter leaving him with a scarred nose, one missing tooth, and a bowed tendon so we got him as free-to-good-home. Even though we don't feel he's safe for our little riders (he's a spook-a-holic!) he has learned to smile for treats which the kiddos just love so he gives to our program in his own unique way.









And this is my new boy, Jack, coming out to let one of our little ones lead him around some. He's a paint/TB gelding who's supposed to be black but here is bleached out from the Texas summer sun pretty bad. He just turned 4 yrs old and because he's new we aren't to the point where we'll trust clients on him yet but he does seem to really like them! He's very friendly and curious about the children so once we're more sure of how he rides and reacts to everything I'm sure he'll be happy to be a part of our program too. This pic is from his 4th birthday. One of our client's birthday was the same day so we put ribbons on Jack, gave the boy the Spirit Breyers, and all had cake together in celebration.


----------



## haypoint

Full brothers, 2 and 3 years old. Taken two days ago. Percherons. Haven't grown into their harness, yet.


----------



## momagoat61

These two were my daddy's boys, we lost dad on July 4th 2013, on his 72nd birthday of all days. These boys are broke to harness and at this time we aren't sure what we will be doing with them but just can't think about selling them right now. We have plenty of hay and there hasn't never not been a horse or mule on this property all of my 52 years. Here's the boys picture taken earlier in 2013 before dads death.


----------



## CIW

These are my sister mares and one of the foals that they have had.
Eli surely can't set on my lap now. He's bigger than his mother.


----------



## Adisiwaya

Well this is Astilla. Amazing colt. Morgan with a questionable % mix of quarter horse... mom was a D1 for barrel racing. ( Kirstie wanted him she did barrel racing when she was younger) anyways he got west Nile and almost died. Heck she sat and hand fed him grass so he would eat, shots and probitics and antibiotics and more shots for 2 weeks straight. He kept falling down and would get back right up. Never gave up. He has always been calm. Stands still for putting saddle up and Kirstie has rode him bare back and well he is just a good colt lol can't wait to get our own place so he can be outta that stall! Anyways that's my boy


----------



## karihowie

Here's a sunset pic of my palomino gelding, Totally Truckle. He's a 15 year old Quarab. Madision, my 16 year old Dutch Warmblood is my other beautiful gift from God.


----------



## karihowie

My daughter in her first dressage show. She was 11 and Truckle was 8.


----------



## RThomas

We replaced the black horse with a spotted saddle horse. The palomino was born here on the farm.


----------



## our1homestead

View attachment 22199
View attachment 22200


Butterfinger my American Cream Draft cross and Hattie Sue, our little rescue pony.


Our Homestead
Http://marblecreekhomestead.blogspot.com 
Www.facebook.com/marblecreekhomestead


----------

